# Normierung eines Messbereiches



## viech (28 Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen Regler SFB41 im Programm.Muss einen Vorlauf einer Heizung auf Konstanter Temperatur halten. Fühler ist PT100. Muss ich den eingang des PT100 in 0-100 für den Reglereingang Normieren?oder kann ich in direkt auf den PEW Eingang für den istwert des Reglers Schalten?
Auf was beziehen sich die 0-100 am istwerteingang des Reglers? Denn wenn ich eine Sonde mit Messbereich Z.B 0-100°C habe oder eine Sonde Z.B mit -40-200°C wird der Messbereich ja immer auf die+-10V
oder 0-20mA aufgeteilt.Nur wenn ich den Wert Skaliere in 0-100 so ergeben sich bei verschiedenen Messbereichen verchiedene werte in 0-100
ausgedrükt.So sind beim Fühler (0-100°C) Z.B 10°C 10.0% und beim Fühler (-40-200°C) 20.83%. Muss ich das am Regler abgleichen und auf was beziehe ich dann meine 0-100% ? Kann mier da jemand weiterhelfen?
Ich danke im vorraus
Christoph


----------



## borromeus (28 Juli 2007)

Gerade bei einem PT100 würde ich den Messbereich normieren...
es macht ja einen Unterschied ob du zwisch 0 und 20 Grad oder 0 und 1000 Grad regeln willst.
Also: alles auf Proezent normieren und es klappt wunderbar.


----------



## borromeus (28 Juli 2007)

Also auf deutsch: denk nach was ist Dein Sollwertbereich.
Das ist dann auch Dein Istwertbereich .
....
und den musst Du skalieren...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 Juli 2007)

Hallo Christoph,

Sollwert und Istwert müssen in *derselben Einheit* angegeben werden. Das kann ein Prozentwert oder in eine beliebige physikalischen Einheit sein, je nach dem was man regelt. In deinem Fall wäre das die Temperatur in °C. Es wäre unsinnig, Temperaturbereiche in % zu normieren.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## borromeus (28 Juli 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo Christoph,
> 
> Sollwert und Istwert müssen in *derselben Einheit* angegeben werden. Das kann ein Prozentwert oder in eine beliebige physikalischen Einheit sein, je nach dem was man regelt. In deinem Fall wäre das die Temperatur in °C. Es wäre unsinnig, Temperaturbereiche in % zu normieren.
> 
> ...


Lieber Onkel:

das mit der gleichen Einheit steht in der FB41-Hilfe auch, ich frage mich aber seit Jahren wie es funktioniert.
Bitte erkläre mir wie sich eine Stellgrösse y bei einem zB P-Regler mit K=1
bei einer Xw-Abweichung von 5°C errechnet.
Da kann ja nur 5 herauskommen, oder? Aber wenn der Messbereich 0-1000 Grad ist, wäre eine Stellgrösse von 5% unsinnig. Das hiesse dann, dass ich das y erst recht wieder umrechnen müsste in Abhängigkeit des Messbereiches.


----------



## MSB (28 Juli 2007)

Ich bin zwar jetzt nicht der Guru in Regelungstechnik,
aber letzten Endes interessiert den Regler intern ja nur die
Reglerabweichung, wie der Bereich des Soll/Istwertes ist,
ist dem Regler ja im Grunde egal.

Aber aus Mathematischen Gründen kann man eine Abweichung nur aus gleichen Einheiten berechnen,
eine Rechnung von 500°C - 50°F macht ja keinen Sinn, weil die Einheit total unterschiedlich ist.

Den Rest, also sprich die Ausgangsgröße beeinflusst du ja dann mit Reglerparametern, also kp, ti, td.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## borromeus (28 Juli 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar jetzt nicht der Guru in Regelungstechnik,
> aber letzten Endes interessiert den Regler intern ja nur die
> Reglerabweichung, wie der Bereich des Soll/Istwertes ist,
> ist dem Regler ja im Grunde egal.
> ...


Na eben nicht, irgendwo muss doch eine Normierung sein!
Welche Stellgrösse in % ergibt eine Regelaweichung von 5°C, bei K=1 (siehe oben)?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 Juli 2007)

Lieber borromeus,

angenommen, wir haben wie in deinem Beispiel eine Regelabweichung von 5 Kelvin und eine Verstärkung von 1. Dann ergibt sich eine Stellgröße von 5. Vorausgesetzt, LMN_LLM und LMN_HLM normieren den Ausgang LMN auf 0..100. Ob diese Stellgröße sinnvoll ist oder nicht, hängt nicht von dem Messbereich ab, sondern einzig und allein von der Regelstrecke. Ist dieser Wert zu hoch oder zu gering, so kann man ihn über GAIN beeinflussen und somit an die Regelstrecke anpassen. Der Reglerausgang muss ein Stellglied ganz allgemein zwischen Min und Max ansteuern, egal wie er normiert ist.

Bei anderen Reglern gibt es statt der Reglerverstärkung einen Proportionalbeiwert. Liegt vielleicht hier ein Missverständnis vor?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## viech (28 Juli 2007)

*Danke an euch alle*

Ich bedanke mich für eure Antworten aber ganz verstanden hab ich es trozdem nicht. Angenommen ich erfasse den istwert einmal mit einem fühler dessen Messbereich von 0-100°C liegt und einmal wo der messbereich zwischen 0-1000°C liegt,beide fühler geben ein 0-10V signial aus. Verwende ich den ersten fühler so ergibt er in der sps immer 0-27648
Einheiten und das normiert auf 0-100%.1°C entspricht dann dem normierten wert 1 und 2°C dem wert 2 usw. Verwende ich den zweiten fühler so enspriecht jetzt aber 1°C nurmer 0.1 nach der normierung da er ja einen viel grösseren messbereich deckt.Somiet verchiebt sich auch die regeldifrenz um eine komastelle nach links. Und somit arbeitet der regler mit dem ersten fühler anders als der mit dem zweiten fühler bei gleichen einstellungen der parameter da somit auch verstärkung um eine komastelle 
verschoben wird.
Muss ich jetzt den Istert anpassen mittels verstärkung und ähnlichen oder wird der Regleraussgang angepasst. Oder muss ich die analogen eingangswerte in temperaturen umwandeln indiesem fall 0-100° 0-1000° und die auf den istwert eingang geben ,kann man da werte die grösser als 100 sind aufschalten?


----------



## borromeus (28 Juli 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ob diese Stellgröße sinnvoll ist oder nicht, hängt nicht von dem Messbereich ab, sondern einzig und allein von der Regelstrecke.
> 
> Liegt vielleicht hier ein Missverständnis vor?


 
Ich denke nicht, dass das so stimmt!
Die Reglerparameter sind es, die in Abhängigkeit der Regelstrecke das Stellverhalten eindeutig berechnen, unabhängig vom Messbereich....

Durchlfussregler
Kp=2
Tn=20sec

auf der ganzen Welt werden sich nun Regler mit diesen Parametern gleich verhalten-  wenn y als 0...100% auf das Stellorgan geschaltet wird muss korrekterweise auch der Eingang 0...100% sein.

Gedanke 1:
Niveaumessung 0...6m WS sind 0...100%
Wenn ich dem Regler Sollwert 50% aufschalte und Istwert 40% habe, ergibt sich ein bestimmtes y.
Schalte ich demselben Regler SW 3m WS und habe IW 2,4m WS ergibt sich ein anderes y.... und das kann ja wohl nicht sein.

Gedanke 2:
bei einem Hardwareregler sieht ja auch jeder ein dass der externe SW 4...20mA und der Istwert 4...20mA irgendeinem Messbereich entspricht (zb 0-50m³/h).... dies ist dem Regler aber wurscht, der rechnet sowieso nur in % eben 4mA=0% und 20mA =100%.

Doch ein Missverständnis?!


----------



## borromeus (28 Juli 2007)

viech schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich für eure Antworten aber ganz verstanden hab ich es trozdem nicht. Angenommen ich erfasse den istwert einmal mit einem fühler dessen Messbereich von 0-100°C liegt und einmal wo der messbereich zwischen 0-1000°C liegt,beide fühler geben ein 0-10V signial aus. Verwende ich den ersten fühler so ergibt er in der sps immer 0-27648
> Einheiten und das normiert auf 0-100%.1°C entspricht dann dem normierten wert 1 und 2°C dem wert 2 usw. Verwende ich den zweiten fühler so enspriecht jetzt aber 1°C nurmer 0.1 nach der normierung da er ja einen viel grösseren messbereich deckt.Somiet verchiebt sich auch die regeldifrenz um eine komastelle nach links. Und somit arbeitet der regler mit dem ersten fühler anders als der mit dem zweiten fühler bei gleichen einstellungen der parameter da somit auch verstärkung um eine komastelle
> verschoben wird.
> Muss ich jetzt den Istert anpassen mittels verstärkung und ähnlichen oder wird der Regleraussgang angepasst. Oder muss ich die analogen eingangswerte in temperaturen umwandeln indiesem fall 0-100° 0-1000° und die auf den istwert eingang geben ,kann man da werte die grösser als 100 sind aufschalten?



Jetzt verstehe ich das Dilemma erst.... 
ich gehe im normalen Leben davon aus, dass das Stellorgan in der Lage ist die gewünschten Sollwerte auch zu erreichen, und da heisst für mich 100% Öffnung eines Regelventiles zB 60m³/h.
Ich würde diese Strecke daher wie folgt dimensionieren:
Durchflussmesser 0-80m³/h (und nicht 0-800m³/h)

dann in % umrechen... und das y (0..100%) ausgeben.

Ich erkenne, dass der Onkel Recht hat mit dem was er da schrieb.


----------



## MSB (28 Juli 2007)

Du gibst primär physikalische Einheiten auf den Regler,
also z.B. m³/h also Soll bzw. Istwert.
Welchen Messbereich dein Messgerät hat, ist völlig wurscht.
Das Analogsignal wird für den Regler ohnehin normiert,
also z.B. 4-20mA = 0-80m³/h, es würde für den Regler aber auch völlig egal sein,
wenn dein Messgerät 4-20mA = 0-800m³/h wäre, die Einheit
wäre immer noch m³/h, lediglich die Normierung wäre anders.

Beim Siemens-Regler FB41/SFB41 gibts primär 2 Möglichkeiten für den Istwert,
entweder direkt normiert, z.B. mit dem FC105, oder direkt den Peripherieeingang an den Regler,
und der Reglerbaustein normiert dann selber auf die physikalische Einheit, ähnlich FC105.
Hierzu einfach mal die Hilfe vom FB41 genau lesen.

Als Y bietet sich im Regelfall 0-100% an, da es einen intuitiven Überblick über den
Regelkreis bietet.

Auch ein Hardwareregler normiert den Analogeingang auf eine physikalische Einheit.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## viech (28 Juli 2007)

*Danke widerum für eure Antworten*

Ich danke euch widerum für eure tips jetzt kommen wier der sache schon näher.Heisst das das ich am reglerbaustein sfb41 z.b meinen eingangswert
vom Prozesseingangswort auf 0-100 skalieren kann und dann mittels offset und verstärkung den efektiven temperaturbereich einlesen kann Z.b 0-1000° oder beim Pt100 -243- +1000°? Wenn ich z.b die Sprungantwort über meinen angeschlossenen Fühler aufnehme (der in 0-100%normiert ist)
dann ist egal welchen messbereich er hat da dann die errechneten Parameter mit der Sprungantwort auch im richtigen verhältniss stehen.
Aber stelle ich den Regler wie bei Z.B Heizungen nur nach erfahrung ein
so ergeben bei verschiedenen Messbereichen der Fühler (wenn ich sie normiere Z.B Fühler 1 0-100°C und Fühler 2 0-1000°C ,entspriecht fühler 1 bei einer Temperatur im Regelkreis von 10°C eiemwert vo 10% und fühler zwei einem wert von 1%). Der Sollert sei 40°C den ich auch ebtsprechend dem verwendeten fühler normiere also für fühler 1 entspricht der nor.sollwert 40% für Fühler zwei 4% bilde ich die Regeldifferenz so erhalte ich einmal eine Differenz von 30% und einmal von 3%. Das mit den Reglerparametern multipliziert ergibt unterschieldliche Stellgrössen wenn die reglerparameter für beide fälle gleich sind.Deswegen verstehe ich nicht auf was ich die eingangswerte beziehen in % ausgedrückt auf die maximal mögkiche Stellgrösse im Kreis? Z.B Ymax ist 170°C dann ist am reglereingang der istwert 0=0% und 170° ist=100% und muss den messbereich entsprechend anpassen?


----------



## MSB (28 Juli 2007)

Also du benötigst folgende Parameter:
Eingänge:
PVPER_ON muss High sein
PV_PER ist dein PEW vom Analogeingang
PV_OFF der Wert bei 0% Ausschlag des Analogeingangs
PV_FAC bei Faktor 1,0 sind 100% Ausschlag des Analogeingangs 100% des Istwertes,
das heißt für deinen Eingang 100% = 20mA = 170°C wäre PV_FAC also 1,7

Ausgänge:
An PV kannst du den momentanen Istwert ablesen

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## viech (30 Juli 2007)

*Danke nochmals*

Ich danke euch nochmal! Also heisst das ich muss meinen Regler an den tatsächlichen stellwert anpassen. Ist der maximale Stellwert in meiner strecke z.B 500° so passe ich den Reglerausgang LMN_HLM 500 und LMN_LLM 0 und das wird dann in 0-100% als Stellgrösse ausgegeben.


----------



## MSB (30 Juli 2007)

Dein maximaler Stellwert sind nicht zwangsweise 500°!
Dein maximaler Soll- / Istwert sind z.B. 500°!

Dein Stellwert (Reglerausgang) können z.B. 0-100% deines Regelventils sein,
oder 0-60 Hz deiner Heißwasserpumpe, oder auch 20-60Hz der Pumpe, oder 0-100% deines Thyristorstellers der Heizung,
oder von mir aus auch 0-1000A deiner Heizung ...

Dein Ausgang könnten aber z.B. auch 0-500° sein, wenn du deinen Regler kaskadierst,
d.h. ein Regler fordert die Vorlauftemperatur, und der 2. Regler stellt diese Vorlauftemperatur dann ein.

Dein Reglerausgang sollte halt irgend einen Bezug zu deinem Stellglied haben.
Die Eingänge wiederum von den Einheiten her einen Bezug auf die physikalische Größe die du regelst,
als Temperatur, Durchfluss ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## xhasx (31 Juli 2007)

@ All
Guter Thread! Gefällt mir! Das hatten wir noch nicht zum Thema REGELN

@ MSB
Das mit dem Kaskadierten Regeler musst du mir aber noch genau erklären. Darüber findet man sonst nichts.


----------



## Steve81 (31 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

es gibt auch allgemeine Berechnungsformeln für Ein und Ausgangsnormierung.

Für Eingang:

REAW=((OGRNB-UGRNB)  :  (OGREB-UGREB))*(AE-UGREB)+UGRNB

AE: Digitalisierter Analogeingabewert
OGREB: Obergrenze Eingangsnennbereich
UGREB: Untergrenze Eingangsnennbereich
OGRNB: Obergrenze Normierungsbereich
UGRNB: Untergrenze Normierungsbereich
REAW: Noormierter Analogeingabewert

Für Ausgang:

AA=((OGRAB-UGRAB) : (OGRNB-UGRNB))*(RAEW-UGRNB)+UGRAB

RAEW: Interner normierter Ausgabewert
OGRNB: Obergrenze Normierungsbereich
UGRNB: Untergrenze Normierungsbereich
OGRAB: Obergrenze Ausgangsnennbereich
UGRAB: Untergrenze Ausgangsnennbereich
AA: Digitaler Ausgabewert für Analogausgabebaugruppe


----------



## viech (31 Juli 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Dein maximaler Stellwert sind nicht zwangsweise 500°!
> Dein maximaler Soll- / Istwert sind z.B. 500°!
> 
> Dein Stellwert (Reglerausgang) können z.B. 0-100% deines Regelventils sein,
> ...


 

Hallo ! Vieleicht bin ich etwas begriffstuzig aber so ganz habe ich es schon noch nicht verstanden. Da ich viel mit Fertigreglern der FA.Sauter programmiere hab ich mich gefragt wie sie das machen.Bei ihren Reglern kann man egal welche Werte (Temperatur,Druck,Feuchte usw.),und welchen Messbereich(-20- 40,0-1000) am Reglereingang aufschalten und bekommt hinten immer ein signial 0-1.0.
Und das versteh ich nicht da das Stellsignial doch so nur relativ ist und ich es doch auf was beziehen muss. Den es ist ein unterschied ob in meiner Anlage 50° das maxximal erreichbare sind oder 500°.Wie ich das verstanden hab Normiert der FB41 am Ausgang die Stellgrösse.Aber um etwas zu normieren muss ich ja einen Max und einen min wert eingeben.
Wenn ich jetzt schon den Istwert und den sollwert in 0-100 normiere kein Problem da ist Max Ausgang 100 und min 0.Aber wenn ich den istwert als
Tempertatur aufschalte und den Sollwert auch so muss mier doch die Max:Stellgrösse meines Systems bekannt sein um den Ausgang Normieren zu Können.Z.B
Max Stellgrösse 100° Min-Stellgrösse 0 ° Reglerausgang 0-100.Deswegen vertseh ich nicht wie das bei den Reglern Von Sauter funktioniert dort brauch ich keinen Bereich Angeben um zu normieren. Oder wie wird das gehanhabt?


----------



## Werner54 (31 Juli 2007)

*Alles nur Zahlen*

Hallo,

um es mal unkompliziert auszudrücken:

Um den gleichen Effekt zu erzielen, braucht es bei einem Regler mit Eingang von 0..100 z.B. eine Änderung um 1 (1%), bei einem Regler mit Eingang 0..5000 eine Änderung um 50 (auch 1%). Natürlich müssen Soll- und Istwert die gleiche Spanne haben. Das selbe gilt auch für den Stellausgang: 1% ist 1%, ganz egal wie normiert wird. Aus Gründen der Übersicht verwendet man gerne 0..100% für alles, dann wird's Denken einfacher.


----------



## viech (31 Juli 2007)

*Danke wiederum*

Hallo! also ist eigentlich egal was ich am Reglereingang für soll und istwerte angebe hauptsache sie haben die gleiche einheit? Aber wie normiert dann der regler den Ausgang? Wenn ich am Reglereingang z.b
istwert 500° und Sollwert 700° ist eine regeldifferenz von +200° das mit geiegneten Parametern verstärkt ergibt meinetwegen bei kp 2 
eine Stellgrösse von 400°.Wie soll den regler am Ausgang dieses Signial jetzt in 0-100% wandeln wenn er keine bezugspunkte hat? Das ist mier nicht ganz klar ?und ist am Normierungsteil des Ausganges LOW 0 und hig100 dann würde das Signial auf 0-100 begrenzt? Aber das muss ja nicht unbediengt übereinszimmen das 400° bereits 100% Stellgrösse sind könnten ja 900° sein dann würde der Regler schon in Sättigung betrieben ohne das dies überhaupt gefordert ist und der ganze regelkreis kommt ins schwingen?
Ich blicke da einfach noch nicht ganz durch .

Danke trotzdem für eure Antworten

Christoph


----------



## borromeus (31 Juli 2007)

Ich habe es am Anfang schon gepostet:
obwohl der Onkel Dagobert nicht unrecht hat mach es so, dass Du alles auf % vom Messbereich/Stellbereich umrechnest.

1% XW- Abweichung gibt bei kp von 1 ein y von 1%, 1% XW- Abweichung bei einer Nachstellzeit von 1s erhöht das y um 1%
und das ist eine Rechnung die zumindest für mich klar ist.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 Juli 2007)

Hallo Christoph,



viech schrieb:


> ...dann würde der Regler schon in Sättigung betrieben ohne das dies überhaupt gefordert ist und der ganze regelkreis kommt ins schwingen?..


Genau so ist es! Nur kannst du dem Regler nicht die Schuld dafür geben. Die Schuld liegt in dem Falle bei dir, da du mit Kp=2 die Verstärkung zu hoch eingestellt hast. Hingehen und alles stur mit Kp=2 regeln wollen, wäre auch ein bisschen zu einfach. Stellglieder und Sensoren gehören übrigens auch zur Regelstrecke. So gesehen, auch der Wertebereich [°C] den man abdecken muss. Der Regler muss an die Regelstrecke angepasst werden. Was du gedanklich vorhast, ist die Regelstrecke an den Regler anzupassen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 Juli 2007)

borromeus schrieb:


> 1% XW- Abweichung gibt bei kp von 1 ein y von 1%, 1% XW- Abweichung bei einer Nachstellzeit von 1s erhöht das y um 1%
> und das ist eine Rechnung die zumindest für mich klar ist.


Natürlich ist es möglich, alles in % zu normieren. GAIN, Kp oder wie auch immer ist ja auch nur ein Faktor. Aber was soll das vereinfachen? Welcher Mensch gibt einen Temperaturwert in % ein? Überlasst das Rechnen doch einfach dem Regler??? Man muss es nicht nachrechnen. Ok, zum Testen und Einarbeiten ist es mit 0..100 vielleicht verständlicher. Aber in normalen Anwendungen arbeitet es sich mit physikalischen Größen in jedem Fall besser.

Auch wenn in % oder sonst was normiert wird, die Reglerparameter müssen immer ermittelt werden.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## borromeus (1 August 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es möglich, alles in % zu normieren. GAIN, Kp oder wie auch immer ist ja auch nur ein Faktor. Aber was soll das vereinfachen? Welcher Mensch gibt einen Temperaturwert in % ein? Überlasst das Rechnen doch einfach dem Regler??? Man muss es nicht nachrechnen. Ok, zum Testen und Einarbeiten ist es mit 0..100 vielleicht verständlicher. Aber in normalen Anwendungen arbeitet es sich mit physikalischen Größen in jedem Fall besser.
> 
> Auch wenn in % oder sonst was normiert wird, die Reglerparameter müssen immer ermittelt werden.
> 
> Gruß, Onkel


Hallo Onkel, 
1.
das Problem liegt im y: y geht auf ein Regelventil, einen Puls/Pausebildner und dann auf einen Ausgang, macht eine Phasenanschnittsteuerung, usw.
dies sind lauter Dinge die i.A. nichts mehr mit physikalischen Eingangsgrösse zu tun haben. Wenn man die physikalische Grösse aufschaltet kommt als y ein physikalischert Wert heraus.

xW= 1°C -> P- Regler bei k=1 heisst y=1°
nun muss man dies, wie schon im Thread-Anfang erwähnt letztlich ja bei einem Analogausgang auch wieder normieren. Es hilft nix... irgendwo muss man es tun.

2.
Der Mensch kann den Wert eh in °C eingeben, der Rechner rechnet ihn in Abhängigkeit des Mess- oder eben Stellbereiches um.

3.
noch ein kleiner Punkt: wenn ich in Prozent rechne sind meine Parameter bei ähnlichen Regelstrecken gleich.
zB wird ein Wasserdurchflussregler mit Regelventil (DN>50)
kp=2, TN=30s immer halbwegs funktionieren.
Sämtliche Erfahrungswerte die man im Hinterkopf hat kann man bei der Programmierung schon mal in den Regler eingeben und die Anlage wird sicher mal was nicht ganz falsches machen.

So, fahre jetzt zu einem Kunden ein paar Regler dazubauen ;-)


----------



## Werner54 (1 August 2007)

*Normieren*

Hallo,
Alle am Regler angreifenden Variablen auf den gleichen Zahlenbereich zu bringen, dürfte die eindeutigste Methode sein.
Das kann im Idealfall eben auch 100% sein. 
Konkret: PV_IN, SP_INT, (und DISV, DEADB_W sowie die interne Variable ER ) müssen nach Normierung den gleichen Bereich haben wie LMN (und I_ITLVAL) vor Normierung. LMN_HLM und LMN_LLM begrenzen nur den Stellausgang, ändern aber nicht das Reglerverhalten.
Wenn Reglerein- und Ausgang verschiedene Bereiche haben, funktioniert die Verstärkung GAIN anders als im Bilderbuch und müsste angepaßt werden (unpraktisch, aber nicht unmöglich).


----------



## Flinn (1 August 2007)

borromeus schrieb:


> noch ein kleiner Punkt: wenn ich in Prozent rechne sind meine Parameter bei ähnlichen Regelstrecken gleich.


 
Das ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt!
Daher normiere ich meine Soll- und Istwerte seit langem auf 0..100% (intern, dem Operator ist das wurscht) !

Sonst bekommt man utopische Unterschiede bei den Reglerparametern z.B. einer Druckregelung (Sollwert 1mbar) und einer Strömungsregelung (Sollwert 40.000 m³/h). Da sagen die "Erfahrungswerte" gar nix mehr aus...

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## viech (1 August 2007)

*habe mier angeschaut wie das bei logo funktioniert*

Hallo ! Habe mier ein Beispiel mit Logo angesehen. Da muss man dem PI-Regler wenn man 0-10V Sensoren hat den messbereich des Sensors mitteilen da mit diesen Prametern die Stellgrösse in % gewandelt wird.
Z.B Sensor 0-10V Messbereich 0-600° Kp=1 tn=0: Bei einer Regeldifferenz
von 2° Kommen am Ausgang 0,333 Raus, bei einer Abweichung von 6° kommt 1,0 Raus usw.bei einer abweichung von 600° der wert 100,0.Also
benutzen sie den Messbereich des Sensors der den Istwert liefert als Bezug für Normierung des Ausganges  .Ist und Sollwert müssen Natürlich somit die Gleichen Bereiche haben.Also kann das so stimmen wie ich das hier annehme oder doch nicht denn irgendwie wandelt das Stellglied die Position ja in eine Pysikalische grösse um  zB 10% öffnung sind 30° oder?
Angenommen meine max. erreichbare Temperatur sei 600°(stellgrösse max),
und somit wenn meine Regeldifferenz*KP=600° sind muss das ventil ja zu 100% öffnen ,öfnet es nur zu50% erreiche ich die Sollwerte nie.

MFG
Christoph


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 August 2007)

Leute, Leute,

wenn ich den ganzen Schwachsinn der heute hier geschrieben wurde, kommentieren würde, würde ich morgen früh um 6:00h noch sitzen! Entschuldigung!

Bleiben wir doch mal bei einem einfachen Beispiel, einer Temperaturregelung. Der Sensor hat im ersten Beispiel einen Meßbereich von 0..+200°C. Der Sollwert wird ebenfalls in °C angegeben. Daraus ergibt sich eine Regelabweichung, wie sollte es auch anders sein, ebenfalls in °C.

Im zweiten Beispiel haben wir exakt dieselbe Anordnung, nur der Sensor misst einen Temperaturbereich von 0..1000°C. Wenn wir mit der physikalischen Größe arbeiten, haben wir dieselbe Regelabweichung wie im ersten Beispiel (°C). Das bedeutet, der Regler ermittelt dieselbe Regelabweichung und verhält sich mit denselben Einstellungen genau wie der Regler in Bsp.1.

Wenn nun aber nach "borromeus" oder "Flinn" oder wie er sich nennt, der Soll- und Istwert auf 0..100% umgerechnet wird, dann ergeben sich für die beiden Regler in o.g. Beispielen *relative *Regelabweichungen (in %) welche in beiden Fällen verschieden sind(!), obwohl die *reale* Abweichung in °C, um die es ja eigentlich geht, bei beiden dieselbe ist.

Mit dem Reglerausgang kann man eine ähnliche Betrachtung anstellen. Man stelle sich einen Eimer Wasser vor, dessen Temperatur geregelt werden soll. Dann nehme man einmal eine Aqariumheizung mit 50W, und dann eine Heizpatrone mit 2kW. Na, dämmert's?

*Die Reglerparameter sind die einzigen Parameter, die man an die Regelstrecke anpassen muss!*


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## borromeus (2 August 2007)

Hallo Onkel, 
ich habe ja bereits erwähnt, dass Du physikalisch Recht hast, praktisch jedoch, denke ich nicht.
Es gibt eben Dinge im Leben wo der praktische Nutzen in % ausgedrückt besser ist. Im übrigen nimmt ja auch Siemens selbst darauf Rücksicht: wenn man sich den PCS7-Baustein CTRL_PID anschaut (das ist der Standard Regler beim PCS7 basieren auf FB41):

Auszug aus Siemens Hilfe zu diesem Baustein
*********
Physikalische Normierung

Die Regeldifferenz ER wird vom physikalischen Messbereich des Istwertes (NM_PVHR, NM_PVLR) auf Prozent normiert.

Nach dem PID-Algorithmus wird die Stellgröße von Prozent auf den physikalischen Messbereich des Stellwertes (NM_LMNHR, NM_LMNLR) denormiert. (1)

Interner bzw. externer Sollwert, Istwert sowie zugehörige Parameter werden alle im physikalischen Messbereich des Istwertes eingegeben.
Handwert, Nachführwert der Stellgröße, Störgrößenaufschaltung sowie zugehörige Parameter werden alle im physikalischen Messbereich des Stellwertes eingegeben.

Die Reglerverstärkung GAIN wird in normierter (dimensionsloser) Form angegeben.
*********
Das heisst auch dieser Regler arbeitet intern in %.

Anmerkung (1): dies dient für den einzig sinnvollen Anwendungsfall eines physikalischem y: einer Reglerkaskade.


Zu Deinen 2 Beispielen: auch schon erwähnt geht man im Vergleich zu einer universitären Betrachtung in der Praxis davon aus, dass ein Stellorgan bzw. Messgerät der Regelstrecke angepasst ist (was natürlich bei einem PT100 oder Thermoelement nie sein kann- hier sollte der "Messbereich" besser "Stellbereich" genannt werden). Selten wird einer ein Regelventil DN1000 in eine Wasserleitung einbauen um damit 0-50m³/h zu regeln- auch wenn es mitsamt einer Messung mit 0-5000m³/h mit irgendwelchen Regelparametern theoretisch funktionieren würde.

Da jedes Ding 2 Seiten hat und wir jetzt noch endlos so schreiben könnten- aus der Sicht des Physikeinheiten- oder %-Einheiten- Betrachters hat ja jeder Recht- belasse ich es nun damit.


----------



## Flinn (2 August 2007)

*Beispiele*

Hallo,

um es auch Dir, Onkel Dagobert, oder wie du dich nennst (Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen... ), klar zu machen, folgende Beispiele aus der PRAXIS:

Regler 1 (reiner P-Regler mit FB41):
Sollwert: 1 mbar
Istwert: 0,5 mbar
Gain: 1
ausgegebener Stellwert: 0,5 %

Regler 2 (reiner P-Regler mit FB41):
Sollwert: 40000 m³/h
Istwert: 20000 m³/h
Gain: 1
ausgegebener Stellwert: 100 %

Was fällt auf?
Obwohl jeweils der Sollwert um die Hälfte erreicht worden ist, werden die Stellwerte doch wohl höchst unterschiedliche Erfolge erzielen, oder???

Freundliche Grüße
Flinn


----------



## MSB (2 August 2007)

@Flinn
Womit wir auch hier wieder beim Thema 50W Heizung oder 2kW Heizung im Eimer Wasser sind,
vielleicht ist bei deinem ersten Regler die 2kW Heizung, da reichen 0,5% und bei deinem 2. Beispiel die 50W Heizung,
da braucht der halt einfach, auch wenn der Sollwert schon zu 50% erreicht ist noch 100% Heizleistung.

Also um eine Anpassung wenigstens des P-Faktors wirst du wohl bei keiner Regelstrecke rumkommen,
egal wie viele Erfahrungswerte du hast, und einen Regler so zu initialisieren das er keinen "größeren" Schaden anrichten kann,
dürfte allgemein auch kein Problem sein, egal wie man den Eingang normiert.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Werner54 (2 August 2007)

*Vollautomatische Prozentrechnung*



Flinn schrieb:


> Sollwert: 40000 m³/h
> Istwert: 20000 m³/h
> Gain: 1
> ausgegebener Stellwert: 100 %


 
Hallo,
wenn die Reglereingänge schon nicht angepaßt werden, *muß* mindestens am Reglerausgang angepaßt werden, wenn dort der Stellwert in % erwartet wird.


----------



## Flinn (2 August 2007)

Werner54 schrieb:


> Wenn Reglerein- und Ausgang verschiedene Bereiche haben, funktioniert die Verstärkung GAIN anders als im Bilderbuch und müsste angepaßt werden (*unpraktisch*, aber nicht unmöglich).


 


Werner54 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn die Reglereingänge schon nicht angepaßt werden, *muß* mindestens am Reglerausgang angepaßt werden, wenn dort der Stellwert in % erwartet wird.


 

100% - Zustimmung.

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 August 2007)

Hallo Flinn.



Flinn schrieb:


> ...
> Regler 1 (reiner P-Regler mit FB41):
> Sollwert: 1 mbar
> Istwert: 0,5 mbar
> ...


Mir fällt auf, dass die Regler vermutlich noch nicht optimiert worden sind  .

Wichtig ist letztenendes, und da sind wir uns wohl auch einig, dass Soll- und Istwert an der Vergleichsstelle in derselben Einheit vorliegen müssen. Wem es in % lieber ist, der soll meinetwegen in % regeln.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## borromeus (2 August 2007)

10 Zeichen.....


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 August 2007)

*Wem es in % lieber ist, der soll meinetwegen in % regeln.*

...Das bedeutet aber nicht dass ich es gut finde. In der Praxis ist es eher verwirrend  . Ein kurzes Beispiel noch dazu, dann bin ich ruhig, versprochen!

Zwei einfache Heizkreise einer Warmwasserheizung kann sich jeder vorstellen. Beide sind gleich aufgebaut, bis auf den Fühler. Ein Heizkreis hat einen Temperaturfühler von 0..100°C. Bei dem zweiten Kreis nehmen wir mal einen Messbereich von 0..200°C an. Wenn beide Bereiche auf 0..100% normiert werden, dann hat man nach der Optimierung bei einem Heizkreis eine Reglerverstärkung von angenommen 5, bei dem anderen eine von 2,5. Verwendet man hingegen die Temperaturwerte an der Vergleichstelle, ist alles im Lot und die Reglerparameter sind identisch.

Welche Variante nun praxistauglich ist und welche nicht, bedarf meinerseits keiner weiteren Diskussion.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## viech (2 August 2007)

*mier dämerts so langsam*

Hallo an alle!

Onkel Dagobert hat recht genau das habe ich von Anfang an nicht verstanden. Wenn ich zwei Fühler mit verschiedenen Messbereichen habe und die auf 0-100% Normiere bekomme ich nach der Optimierung der selben Strecke verschiedene Parameter herraus.Deswegen ist es sicher besser den Pysykalischen wert aufzuschalten da dieser eindeutig ist.Und der Regler sowiso bei jeder Strecke andere Parameter brauch das wurde mier jetzt klar.Bin halt a bissl langsam,sorry

Nur noch eine Frage an den Onkel
Ist beim FB41 dan LMN_HLM und LMN_LLM praktisch nur dazu da die stellgrösse zu begrenzen auf die eingestellten werte? Und kann ich den ausgang dann über PV_FAC(faktor stellgrösse) und PV_Off(offset stellgrösse) Normieren,muss ich dass? und was für bereiche wählt man dann? auch denn
max Messbereich der Fühler? 
Ich hoffe ich nerve nicht und bitte um deine Meinung

MFG
Christoph


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 August 2007)

Hallo Christoph,



viech schrieb:


> ..Bin halt a bissl langsam,sorry..


Es liegt nicht an dir. Es ist halt nicht einfach, es verständlich zu erklären. Welch unterschiedliche Meinungen zum Thema existieren haben wir ja an der Diskussion gesehen. Man kann sich da schon sehr leicht täuschen.


LMN_HLM und LMN_LLM begrenzen das berechnete Signal. 

LMN_HLM
LMN_LLM
MAN
I_ITLVAL
DISV

müssen in derselben Einheit angegeben werden. Diese Einheit hat mit der physikalischen Größe am Eingang nichts zu tun. Im Normalfall begrenzt man auf 0..100%. Auf -100..+100% könnte man begrenzen, wenn man z.Bsp. Heizen und Kühlen muss.

Über PV_FAC und PV_OFF kann man den Ausgang normieren. Das ist dann sinnvoll, wenn man eine Kaskadenregelung hat. Durch diese Normierung setzt man die 0..100% in eine physikalische Größe um (Bsp. 0..100% --> 16..24°C). Diese physikalische Größe dient dann dem Folgeregler als Sollwert.


Gruß, Onkel

Nachtrag:
Wenn man sich das Zitat aus dem Siemens-Handbuch im Beitrag Nr.30 mal aufmerksam zu Gemüte führt, wird man feststellen dass dort im Wesentlichen nichts anderes steht.


----------

